# How are you guys doin'?



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Very quite on this thread, I assume a part of you are on vacation.....another part is regrouping.....and another part is busy cooking.....


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I had the slowest holiday catering season in years! I'm finally getting inquiries for some summer events and some graduation work. My biggest sector for catering are business groups and our local university, both of which have been hit hard by the downturn in the economy. If it weren't for having two restaurants that the in-house numbers have hung in there I'd be panicking about now!


----------

